# Exit Access Travel Distance from Unoccupied Roof



## Mech (Mar 14, 2013)

2009 IBC

Does the maximum exit access travel distance apply to unoccupied roofs?

If yes, does the distance begin from the furthest point on the roof from the roof access door / hatch or at the door / hatch itself?

Normally I would not bother with the question, but I am reviewing an existing 4 story building in Pennsylvania built around 1983 with an unenclosed stairs to the roof and someone wants to remove an exit door near the base of the stairs.


----------



## RLGA (Mar 14, 2013)

See Exception 1, Section 1004.5 (2012 IBC).  The roof, as you describe, would be an outdoor area used exclusinvely for service of the building.  Therefore, only one means of egress is required; thus making the exit access travel distance requirement moot.


----------



## Mech (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks RLGA.

(Section 1004.8 in the '09 code.)


----------

